# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Thiên Thai - Hà Nội ( 3 sao)

## khachsan

*Địa chỉ:* 45 Nguyễn Trường Tộ - Quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội
*Tel*: 04. 3716 4128     Fax: 04. 3716 4917
*Email:* thienthaihotel@gmail.com 
*Web:* thienthaihotel.com.vn
* Giá TB:* 65 $
*Số phòng/chỗ*: 79     
*Xếp hạng*: 3 sao

*Thông tin chi tiết*

Khách sạn Thiên Thai nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội, trên một khu phố yên tĩnh, bên cạnh các khu phố cổ của Hà Nội và rất gần với các khu thương mại và các điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố.



Khách sạn mang vẻ đẹp tráng lệ, được thiết kế theo lối kiến trúc Tây Âu cổ kính độc đáo kết hợp hài hòa với những đường nét kiến trúc hiện đại. Những ô cửa sổ lớn được gắn khung kính nhìn ra phía những hàng cây xanh, những bức tranh nghệ thuật được trang trí hài hòa, tạo nên những không gian sang trọng, ấm cúng, lãng mạn đầy chất thơ.

_Nhà hàng Thiên Thai_
Nhà hàng Thiên Thai tọa lạc tại tầng 2 khách sạn, là địa điểm lý tưởng để thưởng thức các món ăn truyền thống đặc sắc Việt Nam cùng các món Tây Âu độc đáo. Khung cảnh của nhà hàng cũng rất lãng mạn và đầy chất nghệ thuật. Những ô cửa sổ lớn được gắn khung kính nhìn ra phía hàng cây xanh bên dưới. Xung quanh nhà hàng được trang trí những bức tranh nghệ thuật của các họa sỹ Việt Nam khiến quý khách có cảm giác như đang trong một thế giới nghệ thuật đầy chất thơ. Đặc biệt hàng ngày, vào các bữa ăn trưa và tối, quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức những điệu nhạc dân tộc du dương, những bài hát dân ca được các ca sĩ trình diễn ngay bên cạnh bàn tiệc.



 
_Nhà hàng Buffet lẩu_
The Mandarin là một nhà hàng buffer lẩu độc đáo, tọa lạc tại tầng 1 khách sạn. Ở The Mandarin có sự pha trộn tinh tế của các loại gia vị truyền thống Trung Hoa cùng với các món tươi ngon được chế biến công phu, hương vị hấp dẫn, phối hợp màu sắc hài hòa sẽ mang đến cho thực khách những trải nghiệm khó quên.

 
_Sky Garden Bar_
Sky Garden Bar nằm trên tầng 10 - tầng cao nhất của khách sạn, gây ấn tượng bởi lối thiết kế sang trọng, tinh tế và ấm cúng. Vào buổi tối những chiếc đèn được bố trí hài hòa tỏa sáng lung linh tạo nên một không gian lãng mạn đầy màu sắc. Không chỉ cuốn hút bởi không gian tráng lệ, phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, Sky Garden Bar còn lấy lòng quý khách bằng một thực đơn đồ uống phong phú được chế biến công phu. Sky Garden Bar là một địa điểm lý tưởng để quý khách nghỉ ngơi thư giãn, ngắm nhìn cảnh đẹp của thành phố.

_Sky Garden Health Club_
Sky Garden Health Club nằm trên tầng 10, với trang thiết bị hiện đại như bồn Jacuzzi, phòng sauna, steam-bath sẽ phục vụ các nhu cầu nghỉ ngơi thư giãn của quý khách.

_Loại phòng_
- Phòng Classic (20 phòng): rộng 22 m2, có cửa sổ nhìn ra phố cổ.
- Phòng Superior (20 phòng): rộng 30 m2, có cửa sổ nhìn ra phố cổ hoặc hồ Tây
- Phòng Deluxe (39 phòng): rộng 35 m2, có cửa sổ nhìn ra phố cổ hoặc hồ Tây


_Phòng Classic_


_Phòng Superior
_

_Phòng Deluxe_

----------

